# 2020 Soil Test - My first attempt



## SoCalilawn (Mar 6, 2020)

Hello Everyone. This is my first time posting and while I have worked on my lawn the last 6 to 9 months or so, I have not really done much with the soil, just weeds. I live in Southern California and have been doing a lot or research to figure out how to better my lawn. I don't know what type of grass I have as I have tried to investigate using pictures and can't seem to figure it out. My test results showed a pH of 6.98 with my N and K being really low. At the same time my Sulfur and Sodium are really high (as in 3 times the recommended max). Fe, Mn, and Zn are also low but not horrible. A couple of questions below.

1. In order to raise the N, suggestions is for 21-0-0 fertilizer. Wont ammonium sulfate fertilizer increase my Sulfur content in my lawn (I see bags from 15% to 24% sulfur)? My sulfur is 27.81 with a recommended ppm of 6-12. I have read that high sulfur is not an issue... TRUE???

2. The sodium is at 59.72 ppm with a recommended level of 1-20ppm. In sodic soil, you can fix with gypsum (which my understanding doesn't adjust pH). These levels make sense as compaction can be an issue at certain areas of my lawn. Are there other ways to fix?

3. Because my pH is almost 7 and approaching alkaline, I have read that it could be affecting my levels of Fe, Mn, and Zn. If I adjust my pH to mid/low 6, would I see these micronutrients increase or will I need to supplement somehow? Suggestions.

Really appreciate your time and response on this. 
Travis


----------

